# Apple STILL think they're immune!



## Red_Machine (Aug 8, 2011)

Reading this month's issue of PCPro, they have an article on Apple's lacluster attitude to security.

When the whole MacDefender thing was going on, Apple sent a memo to all stores and authorised repair centres saying:


			
				Apple said:
			
		

> AppleCare does not provide support for removal of malware.  You should not confirm or deny whether the customer's Mac is infected or not.



If you call Apple tech support and mention antivirus they actually tell you NOT to install it.  If you ask me, that's just irresponsible and downright ignorant.  They're pretty much sticking their head in the sand and shouting "Lalalalala!  We don't get viruses!  Not listening!"


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mac's dont get virus's

Mac's dont get BSOD's/lockup

Mac's dont get upgrades


Seriously though, Apple could make a killing off of a Mac security/malware program. It would cost $100 and not do anything


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Reading this month's issue of PCPro, they have an article on Apple's lacluster attitude to security.
> 
> When the whole MacDefender thing was going on, Apple sent a memo to all stores and authorised repair centres saying:
> 
> ...



This is old news but the fact its out there means there will be a class action eventually.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 8, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Mac's dont get BSOD's/lockup:



Actually, they do.  I've used several Macs that have locked up and required hot resets.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Actually, they do.  I've used several Macs that have locked up and required hot resets.



I thought you English were good at sarcasm.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 8, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Actually, they do.  I've used several Macs that have locked up and required hot resets.



Ok though what specifically does that have to do with malware?

Apple now has more cash on hand than the US Gov't. They can do whatever they want.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just read this:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-2...top-batteries-a-new-security-threat/?ttag=fbw

Basically, the new Macbook Pro's batteries can be hacked and kill a laptop by overcharging and catching fire.

The battery controller chip manufactured by Texas Instruments used a password for full access, which was openly distributed in TI documentation. So a smart guy used the password to access, change, and kill laptop batteries that cannot be changed by the customer.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 8, 2011)

We are the cult of Apple.

Jobs is god.
Our computers are impervious to the heathens on the internet.
Our software may be less featured, but the UI is good.
Our systems have gotten past locking up/BSODs.  They no longer have that backward feature.


Seriously?  If you want to go Mac, you basically sign over your PC soul.  You get some extra stability, but lose all customization and half of the advanced features.  Apple believes they are coding gods, and a walled garden development system makes them absolutely impervious.  I hate to break it to them, but DRM functions exactly like they do.  It lasts about a week before it's broken, and Apple doesn't push out new patches constantly.  

I guess blinding yourself, drinking paint thinner, and poking out your eardrums will make you unaware of the stupid going on around you.  Unfortunately, it doesn't stop your peers from pulling out a baseball bat and breaking your knees.  At least the day is coming when PCs are as UI friendly as a Mac.  On that day, there will finally be a piper to pay...


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 8, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Mac's dont get virus's
> 
> Mac's dont get BSOD's/lockup
> 
> ...



sorry but thats a load of BS!


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 8, 2011)

they too confident bout their OS
yeah if we take a look most viruses, trojan, worm and their friends for windows but sooner or later mac will have some of it
preventif is better than you start to fix when it goes bad and i guess apple fails on that


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 8, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Mac's dont get virus's
> 
> Mac's dont get BSOD's/lockup
> 
> ...



Upgades?!

What the hell are upgades?!

Sounds like slang that gets used between homosexuals.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm ashed at British folks missing blatant sarcasm.

He even starts the sentence at the end with "Seriously though" implying everything prior was lies or sarcasm. 

For SHAME.


Also No surprise there, Apple are a mess IMO.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 8, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm ashed at British folks missing blatant sarcasm.
> 
> He even starts the sentence at the end with "Seriously though" implying everything prior was lies or sarcasm.
> 
> ...



No you can tell he is damn serious. Look at the way he posted, using a list and words that we don't know about.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah man you limey bastards are missing the sarcasm left and right! The riots have made you dull!


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 8, 2011)

Doesn't really matter if their OS is basic, whether it is really, malware proof, free of BSOD/lockup and without updates.

As long as it can play the sims 3, go online, bullshit on facebook, upload music to your iPod, and most importantly be the envy of your computer illiterate friends for having such a cool, elite looking and expensive piece of equipment with a light up bitten into apple logo which makes you feel superior.....who cares?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah man you limey bastards are missing the sarcasm left and right! The riots have made you dull!



What you mean it's day?! Wow butter me up and take me to brown town I thought it was evening all ready!


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 8, 2011)

Blasphemers! The Almighty Jobs is infallible! The Holy Apple are incapable of such acts! Such baseless accusations from heathens does not serve them well, only causing them to solidify the fact that they are infidels! Death to the non-believers! Glory to Apple! Hail Steve Jobs!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> What you mean it's day?! Wow butter me up and take me to brown town I thought it was evening all ready!



I don't even know WTF you just said. Jolly good, pip, pip, carry on!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2011)

Apple comes across as the type that would have unprotected sex with a stranger.  They don't care how many STDs they contract, as long as they keep denying it, people will still want to have unprotected sex with them.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't even know WTF you just said. Jolly good, pip, pip, carry on!


To the public house!



FordGT90Concept said:


> Apple comes across as the type that would have unprotected sex with a stranger.  They don't care how many STDs they contract, as long as they keep denying it, people will still want to have unprotected sex with them.



I 100% agree with you Ford.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, and the irony of it: they would rather be ignorant about it to protect their "Mac's don't get viruses" slogan than milk the virus-removal cashcow.  Everyone that services computers knows that's where the money is in PCs.

Are they really that fearful of being incapable of selling Macs due to losing faith in their false advertising?

Ha, they qualified it: "It doesn’t get PC viruses."  So now they do get viruses, just not PC viruses!  Ahahahaha! *falls off of chair*

At least they aren't outright lying now but, they're still ignorant.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 8, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Doesn't really matter if their OS is basic, whether it is really, malware proof, free of BSOD/lockup and without updates.
> 
> As long as it can play the sims 3, go online, bullshit on facebook, upload music to your iPod, and most importantly be the envy of your computer illiterate friends for having such a cool, elite looking and expensive piece of equipment with a light up bitten into apple logo which makes you feel superior.....who cares?



SSSSHHHHHH!!!!!! Thats a trade marked  marketing tool belonging solely to,  and to be used only by the subject of this thread. violators will be disemboweled, secretly located and brainwas.... re-educated to the perfection of *APPLE!*   There will be no further updates or warnings.

......u know they're probably reading all this right now tracking....


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 8, 2011)

Picture says sexy women use Macs.





If I get a Mac I'll be sexy too.


----------



## specks (Aug 9, 2011)

Screw Immunity.

Nobody's immune. Apple is just a very small target compared to say like, Windows


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2011)

...but that target is growing.  Sad that they've made it a policy to be reactive instead of proactive.  It took Microsoft almost two decades to finally become proactive and they got a pretty bad rap for it.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 22, 2011)

Surprised the mods haven't locked down this shit yet...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2011)

The discussion was civil thus, no reason to.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The discussion was civil thus, no reason to.



^ that


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 22, 2011)

The only thing I like about apple is their taste


----------



## douglatins (Aug 22, 2011)

Apple has hardware DRM. Its "yours" but you can't do what you want with apple things. Just like, you have a cam in your iphone, but i can deny you from using it with my awesome powers.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 22, 2011)

sodomy apple.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2011)

Mac OS = Unix with a chastity belt.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I thought you English were good at sarcasm.


maybe he's sheldon cooper



Widjaja said:


> Picture says sexy women use Macs.
> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2008/01/medium_Mac Chick Jan 08 GI.jpg
> If I get a Mac I'll be sexy too.



yes you might even want to get the lady parts then.



Apple is too l33t for the real world. everything here they have already seen before or done it. what a bunch of hipsters!


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I fully expect Apple to release new iMacs with touchscreens soon.  PC users will be like "*YAWN* We've had those for years, they suck." but the Apple fanboys/girls will be "OMGWTFBBQ!  This is like the greatest thing since sliced sex!"


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Well, I fully expect Apple to release new iMacs with touchscreens soon.  PC users will be like "*YAWN* We've had those for years, they suck." but the Apple fanboys/girls will be "OMGWTFBBQ!  This is like the greatest thing since *sliced sex*!"



ROFL, i lolled hard


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mac OS = Unix with a chastity belt.



a sexy chastity belt though. sort of like silk lingerie you can't remove.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 28, 2011)

what about kaspersky for mac?


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 28, 2011)

dezraf said:


> I think one way to handle this is to send out an update, which I am not sure if they have the intention to do so, so that it will replace the password with some random string.



They won't do it.  They need to to be the same for all machines so they can write firmware updates.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Mac's dont get virus's
> 
> Mac's dont get BSOD's/lockup
> 
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg7Xh0m_Oco

They Lock Up n Crash Hard, Had a G3 Monitor Unit that couldnt get the driver for the CD drive without updating the firmware of the OS n then requires original OS disk to update the OS firmeware. WTF!

Macntrash can burn, even Ipod,IPhone,IPad are all susceptable to problems like MACs


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> We are the cult of Apple.
> 
> Jobs is god.
> Our computers are impervious to the heathens on the internet.
> ...



i was only barely paying attention to this post then i got to this and thought it was a really cool line. I still didnt manage to read the rest but i wanted to give you a thumbs up.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> They won't do it.  They need to to be the same for all machines so they can write firmware updates.



they coulda/shoulda/woulda/didnt change it to their own code, instead of the manufacturers default.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mac OS = Unix with a chastity belt.



Yep


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, the point of security (or lack of it) is the point of discussion here. The chastity belt has been used in the past as a means of protection AFAIK (against sexual assault, hence the iron "teeth").


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yes you might even want to get the lady parts then.
> 
> Apple is too l33t for the real world. everything here they have already seen before or done it. what a bunch of hipsters!



Hell...if owning a Mac turned me into a chick like in the image I'd certainly buy it!
I'd date myself!


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 21, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Actually, they do.  I've used several Macs that have locked up and required hot resets.



Tis true.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 21, 2011)

im enjoying this thread profusly, i have given up with trying to talk to people that own apple or mac products, for the most part they are blind.

i find this ammusing, how easy it would be to be a mac technicial, someone brings in there mac cause its broken, just be like Nope its not broken its a mac, thats impossible take it home and try again your doing something wrong, MACS dont break


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 21, 2011)

fordgt90concept said:


> mac os = unix with a chastity belt. :d




hahahaah


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 21, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> im enjoying this thread profusly, i have given up with trying to talk to people that own apple or mac products, for the most part they are blind.
> 
> i find this ammusing, how easy it would be to be a mac technicial, someone brings in there mac cause its broken, just be like Nope its not broken its a mac, thats impossible take it home and try again your doing something wrong, MACS dont break



too true. 9/10 times the folks who do this, also proclaim that volkswagen's are the best on the road, and they never break, which as we know....


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> im enjoying this thread profusly, i have given up with trying to talk to people that own apple or mac products, for the most part they are blind.



Some of the most knowledgeble people here have Apple products.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2011)

Frick said:


> Some of the most knowledgeble people here have Apple products.



i have an iphone 4, and actually think its a fantastic phone.


sure its got flaws, but 99% of them are caused by itunes, and not the phone itself.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 22, 2011)

I see it as, whats the point in taking sides, once you start doing that, the marketers have got you, its all good really, ive had a few mbpros and an imac, and im going to buy another one soon for a course im doing next year, that uses macs for graphic design. Big deal, i like there stuff, there are things about osx and apple hardware that sh*#it me, same as win too.
At the end of the day, whatever makes you happy, stuff that left right paradigm of siding with one company, its a wank.
Shame they are overpriced is the main thing i dont like, otherwise, they are good machines , tho not without issues too, as for lion, im not liking the idea of that much, seems like with every new iteration of the os, more control/options are taken away from the consumer,
and its happening with win 8 too i bet, forcing people to use cloud storage solutions like with new itunes and all that, i dont want the "cloud" for my personal items like music/movies/docs, they are just fine on MY HARDDRIVE.
technology is wonderful, but when it intrudes into our PERSONAL lives[especially when there is no "option"], its WRONG AND RUDE!


----------



## IlluminAce (Nov 26, 2011)

This is an ancient topic of discussion, but in summary, there aren't that many in the wild Mac "viruses", since it's crafted from a BSD base. The nature of software installation practices in the *nix world versus the MS world plays a large part here. As for the natively superior security of *nix systems, MS is doing relatively well of late trying to catch up. Still, I wouldn't like to be the administrator for a large Windows network!

Antivirus applications on *nix systems mainly scan for Windows viruses and are intended to clean mail passing through the system on the way to Windows hosts. For *nix systems, there are rootkit scanners and suchlike, but these are mainly useful for unpatched, outdated systems. As ever, the most important thing isn't a £50 Kaspersky subscription - it's both understanding what you're doing when online/using external media, and ensuring all your web-facing services (those exposed on open ports) are up-to-date and configured correctly (with unnecessary services disabled and their ports closed). Additional factors could include solid network perimeter security, "tripwire" style systems, honeypots - the list goes on.

I certainly wouldn't advise *nix users to install "AV", and whilst I don't use Macs, I would struggle to see the need to advise proficient users to install "AV" there either. Basic security practices are much more important.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 27, 2011)

Great post IlluminAce, though there a lot of users who have difficulties taking basic security measurements. Even proper file management is asked too much for them (I have seen some users who put everything on the desktop, lol).


----------



## qubit (Nov 27, 2011)

IlluminAce said:


> This is an ancient topic of discussion, but in summary, there aren't that many in the wild Mac "viruses", since it's crafted from a BSD base. The nature of software installation practices in the *nix world versus the MS world plays a large part here. As for the natively superior security of *nix systems, MS is doing relatively well of late trying to catch up. Still, I wouldn't like to be the administrator for a large Windows network!
> 
> Antivirus applications on *nix systems mainly scan for Windows viruses and are intended to clean mail passing through the system on the way to Windows hosts. For *nix systems, there are rootkit scanners and suchlike, but these are mainly useful for unpatched, outdated systems. As ever, the most important thing isn't a £50 Kaspersky subscription - it's both understanding what you're doing when online/using external media, and ensuring all your web-facing services (those exposed on open ports) are up-to-date and configured correctly (with unnecessary services disabled and their ports closed). Additional factors could include solid network perimeter security, "tripwire" style systems, honeypots - the list goes on.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't advise *nix users to install "AV", and whilst I don't use Macs, I would struggle to see the need to advise proficient users to install "AV" there either. Basic security practices are much more important.


Where the hell have you been!  Good post. 

Talking of large corporate networks, even with that large "attack surface" that Windows has, infections are still few and far between - I'm thinking of our own corporate network here. This is even true although patches have to be tested by the IT team before being deployed on all the machines via a patch manager, which can delay a patch by a whole month. We run security software on every single PC and the core Active Directory servers, which is effective at picking up malware.

Of course, the moron behind the keyboard (and believe me a lot of them are  ) is the most important factor. However, we are able to mitigate their stupidity with a slew of security measures, including having a rather draconian central proxy server sitting between hapless user and the internet.

I would disagree that Macs don't have to run security software. This is because as Windows ceases to be such a soft target and Macs become more popular, they become the softer target and the attacks are becoming more frequent and sophisticated. Here's a simple example of how even us knowledgeable enthusiast types can be nailed without security software: you browse to a known _reputable_ web site. It's just been hacked with nasty drive-by malware that exploits your browser and OS's unpatched zero-day vulnerabilites and bam, your PC is silently infected - and you won't even know about it. Yes, the window of opportunity for the criminals is hopefully short, but with billions of users out there, there will be many who will get nailed before the exploit is closed, especially the clueless users. However, if that PC, Mac or Linux box were running security software, you stand a better chance of it picking up the attack, hopefully with its heuristic scanning ability if it doesn't have a signature for the attack yet.

Look, I have a very good free security package here for you to try, called QubitFixer. It's like the famous WinFixer, only better...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2011)

seems the biggest threat to pc anymore is malware/spyware that hijacks webbrowsers- compared to viral activity


----------



## IlluminAce (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Chevalr1c; you're quite right of course. For most people, 99% security will never be a realistic prospect to aim for - in many cases a 60-80% confidence range seems like a more appropriate target! (And this is not to "put down" those to whom this may apply; I guess some people have better things to do than stare at monitors or heatsinks all day... quite what escapes me though ).

I'm still here Q  I know I haven't been around (anywhere) much lately. Work has been exceeding busy, and the little remaining time has been occupied by an unmissable combo: tweaking Ace1's ZFS pools, and solemnly mourning the sudden death of Ace2's 2600. I'm accepting donations for funeral ceremony.

... but back to topic. Absolutely, it's surprising how often important patches are delayed, regardless of the threat posed. It's the whole practicality vs security issue again... 100% security = a useless (well, non-existant) system. 0% security = a superbly useful system. The "right" balance is often hard to find.

Drive-by attacks, XSS, and suchlike... sure, the threats exist. But most reputable sites should be ensuring that such vulnerabilities are few and far between. More and more automated tools exist these days to detect such opportunities. Experienced users will be running their browsers in sandboxes/VMs anyway (you don't honestly think your browser is secure do you?). But back to the real world, utility vs security... what level of FS scanning and heureustics has the average user _actually_ got enabled for 0day detection? The defaults are often pretty pathetic, otherwise these sub-par systems slow to a crawl under the strain of scanning every file access in intimite detail. And who wants to pay for software that kills their system?

I mean I agree, less adept users will typically benefit many times over from having security software installed on Windows boxes. I honestly don't think the same applies to Macs quite yet. Getting worms to run on a BSD base, and actually spread over the sparse density of Macs on the Internet (by the way, is the Mac population actually expanding...?) is no mean feat. There are few examples which have proved to be real successes, in contrast to their Windows brethren.

On the other hand, to protect yourself against hand-crafted individual attacks from highly determined attackers... you have to be seriously prepared, sonny jim!  Like our trustworthy resident security consultant says, install QubitFixer... guaranteed security for the one-off price of £100. Be sure to disable your AV, anti-malware and firewall tools first though, since this software is so powerful it may conflict!


----------



## eightclicknine (Nov 29, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> seems the biggest threat to pc anymore is malware/spyware that hijacks webbrowsers- compared to viral activity



And crapware, and ancient resource hogging legacy programs


----------



## AndreYoung (Apr 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> a sexy chastity belt though. sort of like silk lingerie you can't remove.



Apple has been awesome brand.  I really appreciate your words but apple apps are now part of our lifestyle


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 30, 2013)

I have always seen Macs to be a "strange" PC, same hardware (Intel, ATI etc.) but with another OS instead of Windows.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 30, 2013)

or my favourite






EDIT: WHOA Holy Thread Revival Batman!!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey, thats FacePhone in Picard's palm...


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 1, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Hey, thats FacePhone in Picard's palm...



nono he's just using FaceTime the wrong way ...

well true fact : (by easy i mean : Apple direct all as they want it to be, so the user is more assisted than if he got a concurent counterpart)

Mac: Easy pc with premium price (Aka i have the same hardware but cost 1k $$$ more at minimum)

iMac: oh look a AIO well doesnt take place but it does take you an arm and leg to get the "decent one" to have any use of it beside spreadsheet and text edit.

Mac Pro: oh my god ... dont start on that one ... :AMD 5770 or 5870??? for 3k $$$ ? really?

MacBook : repeat the sentence of the Mac above. (switching pc with "laptop")

MacBook Air: ... you know the story. 

i/Phone/Pad/Pod/Insertrandom : Easy version of any concurent counterpart.

Wrong fact :

Mac doesnt get Virus, wrong just the "virus" use a unexpected part of the Mac to install and spread : The Chair keyboard interface Aka: the Organical part of the computer (since people think they are safer on a Mac, they tend to be more fooled easly.) this also work for pc (i never had any sort of problem with Windows, neither with macOS)

so basically : Apple product are for those who think security as a "material price" and require a "Jail OS" to be safe. 

Indeed they are good product, stable easy to use once you get it, but they cost way too much. (look at iPhone producing cost versus selling price and compare with the Nexus 4 for exemple (yes yes i know nex4 299 only in the google store and not enough supply ... its more 499$ in physical shops but still))

also : Sapphire Mac Edition HD7950 3gb : 440$(no boost bios ofc  )
         Sapphire HD7950 3gb 280$

i used both (for work or hobbies) i prefere pc over mac but i tend to think Apple product are too expensive for what they are ... lucky for them they have fanboy who believe only Apple is good and buy day one any product they do


----------



## chaotic_uk (May 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah man you *limey bastards* are missing the sarcasm left and right! *The riots have made you dull*!



I find this offensive !


----------



## d1nky (May 1, 2013)

omfg!! i see the jokes on the brits because one of us missed the good ol' humour!! 

and that jolly good, pip carry on! was lame!! cmon! 

ya all guna get it soon haha  

and to stay on point, i didnt even know mac still existed. thought they spiritualised and become one with the universe lol

oh yea all the 'i' shit, i phone home, i pad, i broke, i what.....who gives a ****


----------



## ste2425 (May 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> oh yea all the 'i' shit, i phone home, i pad, i broke, i what.....who gives a ****



Just reminded me of the film Hook Where hook is trying to teach peters kids and then does the speech trying to convince them there parents don't love them. "I I I, Me, Me, ME, Now Now, Now, Want, Want, Want"


----------



## Black Panther (May 1, 2013)

AndreYoung said:


> Apple has been awesome brand.  I really appreciate your words but apple apps are now part of our lifestyle



This thread was created in August 2011. Please don't dig up threads which are so old, they've long out-lived their purpose.


----------

